# Bullion Stitch



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

It looks like the Bullion stitch is starting to make a comeback so i have been playing with it using my tools to
do it seeing i can't master it with the normal crochet hook and i haven't got the "Special Bullion Hook".
you might find the following pictures interesting.
Have a great day, regards, JOHN


----------



## Nana89 (Sep 25, 2012)

AMazing--you should write a how-to book--your directions are so easy to follow--and so accurate--Thank You so much


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

John, I've always said you were a fabulous crafter!! No matter what you try, you make it look easy and it turns out to be fabulous!!!


----------



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you for your comments. you know what they say,
apart from "there's more ways than one to skin a cat"
it is a matter of Practice,Practice, and if you don't succeed then Practice more.
Have a great day, regards, JOHN
PS. i am still practicing


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I agree John, your directions are wonderful. Thank you!


----------



## Nana89 (Sep 25, 2012)

I thought it was only Doctors who practiced- my hubby says-"When they stop practicing and announce they know what they are doing, then I'll go see one--"
At any rate--your practice is what gives us inspiration--Hope your lovely bride does not mind sharing you with all us ladies=-


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

John- another wonderful lesson -- so interesting and so original. Good job!

Designer1234


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Once again, you have amazed me!

I'm "organizing" my stash and other obvious craft things and just yesterday I debated whether to donate my rug hook to Goodwill (I know I'll never hook a rug) and for no obvious reason decided against it. Now, I know why! And to my further amazement, I swear I've had my duplicate of your blue plastic needle for more than 20 years!

Need I tell you that I love your work? Thanks for all your posts.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

John - how wonderful. I wonder if I could use the rug hook to do regular crochet? MMM...think I'll try it & see if it would help eliminate some arthritis throw-back. You're wonderful inventive spirit must be catching!


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

never heard of this stitch but you certainly make it look easy. Bet it isn't though


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That's a very unique stitch and you have illustrated it so well! Thanks for sharing and have a great day!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> John, I've always said you were a fabulous crafter!! No matter what you try, you make it look easy and it turns out to be fabulous!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Excellent visual aides as usual John . You are a remarkable addition to this site. Thank you


----------



## busiucarol (Dec 12, 2011)

I agree with fstknitter. Your work is inspiring. Going to try this today. Thank you John.


----------



## great-grannie (Sep 14, 2011)

Great directions - I will try this stitch again. Thanks


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

I so admire your work. What will you be doing with this lovely piece?


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Very Creative John! You are and inspiration. to us all. Love it!


----------



## mak123 (Jan 24, 2012)

really great directions, you certainly give very good tutorials. many thanks John. christine


----------



## Yesterday -n- You (Dec 17, 2011)

John, for awhile now I've watched you take the time to post your designs and ideas for us to see and I have to say you are a true genius, a Steven Hawking/Albert Einstein of crochet, you are brillant! Thank-you, for the inspiration.


----------



## G'maP (Apr 10, 2012)

I always look forward to your posts - very imaginative, inspiring, and helpful. Thanks so much for another clear presentation. :-D


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I've never heard of the stitch either, but it is beautiful, and you make it look very possible!


----------



## Slowknitter0 (Dec 29, 2012)

John the inside stitch you said you did with only the latch hook is that why it is slimmer in size? And so when you combine the hook and needle you get a chunkier look? Or did you do something different for the inside Bullion stitch?


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

John Dornan said:


> It looks like the Bullion stitch is starting to make a comeback so i have been playing with it using my tools to
> do it seeing i can't master it with the normal crochet hook and i haven't got the "Special Bullion Hook".
> you might find the following pictures interesting.
> Have a great day, regards, JOHN


I love the bullion stitch you inspire us all.


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

Brilliant. We need to keep these old techniques from disappearing.


----------



## aclark3012 (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow-thanks for this--I happen to have this latch hook-you sure are a creative little cookie if you thought this one up--congrats--


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

John, You are wonderful! I have struggled with the bullion stitch for so long, I'd about to ditch the stitch.
I think you should get an Australia Day medal for tour tutorial.
THANK YOU SO MUCH.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

John, I always look forward to seeing your posts.....thank you for being on this site and sharing with all of us...
julie


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

John were do you find all this or do you make it up your self either way you are a great teacher thank you Jean


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

These pictures are great 'teachers'. I would never thought of using a latch hook. that is great! I have one! Going to dig it out of storage! Thanks so much for all your great teachings.


----------



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

KnitPicker said:


> John - how wonderful. I wonder if I could use the rug hook to do regular crochet? MMM...think I'll try it & see if it would help eliminate some arthritis throw-back. You're wonderful inventive spirit must be catching!


Hi there, just a quick note to tell you that yes you can crochet with the rug hook. It takes a little practice to get use to the idea but it can be done.
Best wishes, JOHN


----------



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

jeanbess said:


> John were do you find all this or do you make it up your self either way you are a great teacher thank you Jean


HI Jean, to answer your question, yes i do make it up myself.
Thank you for your comments.,best wishes john


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

I've used it in freeform crochet, it always gets ooooo's and ahhhhh's.


----------



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

Slowknitter0 said:


> John the inside stitch you said you did with only the latch hook is that why it is slimmer in size? And so when you combine the hook and needle you get a chunkier look? Or did you do something different for the inside Bullion stitch?


Hi there, to answer your question. yes that is why it looks smaller. although the yarns are 8ply the appearance is different when you work the stitch either way.
there is a machine knitting latchet tool and a smaller hosiery hook needle that also create different sizes of Bullion/roll stitches and also the number of wraps can determine the size, in my sample i had wrapped the needle 10 times.
have a great day, best wishes, john


----------



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

just a quick note to say thank you all for your comments.
i hope that the samples have given you food for thought and that you will give the Bullion/Roll stitch some play.
it is a bit time consuming but can be interesting in its use. have a great day, best regards, john


----------



## maude (Feb 21, 2011)

I had lots of trouble with nups on an Estonian shawl. I bet this would make them much easier. Thanks, John!


----------



## Dot-I (Jun 25, 2011)

Where do you find all your fabulous and unique stitches??
You are amazing.. Love to see what next you will come up with.


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Glad I found you John. What a lovely way to learn. Many thanks. Seamus.


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Many, many years ago, when I was a little girl, we had a front door with a latch hook........ Darn I wish I had it now, so I could give that old bullion stitch a try......


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Your directions and sketches are so easy to follow. I always look forward to seeing what you are doing. Keep (practicing) for all of us, we learn so much from you. Have a great day.


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Thank you for posting this I was going to attempt to put a small rosé on a felted heart for a friend and the rose is done with bullion stitch I was just going to wing it to see how it came out now I have something to look at while reading how.. Is that rug hook normal size it appears smaller then the ones I've seen. 
Thanks again beautiful work :0)


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Did you watch this?






I did and want to learn this way. It's neat you figured out a way but for me it seems more complicated.


----------



## detra3566 (Dec 8, 2011)

Creative!!


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

wow - what a great idea.


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

Another great tute, John. Just goes to show that we are NEVER too old.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

UMM GREAT! WHAT ARE YOU MAKING WITH THIS STITCH AND WHAT CAN U USE IT FOR?


----------



## Baby Cakes (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow what' a wonderful stitch. I bet I'm not the only one who would love to see the finished piece .
Thanks for sharing your beautiful work. How I wish I could do something like the bullion stitch.


----------



## tiddywee (Feb 9, 2013)

thank you the instructions were so clear, I'm going to give it a go


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

John Dornan - Such a clever approach and wonderful instructions - thank you. You will likely start a following all your own!


----------



## BACM (May 26, 2012)

Thank you for showing another use of the latch hook needle.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow! I've not seen that stitch in a VERY long time! And your instructions with the step-by-step pictures are great. I've got several latch hooks so will have to give this a try. I even have an antique ivory button hook too! LOL. But will use the latch hook. Thanks so much, John.
Marge


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Very interesting, John.


----------

